# Where can I legally download kids TV shows?



## clandestino (Jul 24, 2011)

I'd like to download some children's TV shows for free, legally. They can be new shows or old ones. Is there anywhere that has some kids TV shows available for free, legal download?


----------



## Macabre (Jul 25, 2011)

archive.org has stuff that is out of copy right http://www.archive.org/details/animationandcartoons


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 26, 2011)

if you use get_iplayer you can download the BBC content.  It's legal too.  I think.


----------

